# .50 cal overkill for small game?



## rubicon_in_ga (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm sure it is, and probably pointless to ask, but I thought I'd bring it up.  

I have three BP guns, (Traditions .50 Hawken, Traditions .50 Kentucky Rifle, and a Pietta .44 1851 Confederate Navy) and make my own black powder.  This year I want to devote my season to traditional PRB muzzleloading only, kinda a 'back to the old ways' desire I have.  

Ideally, I would like to add a .32cal traditional rifle to my arsenal for small game, but since that's not an option at the moment, is it even worth trying to shoot a squirrel with a .50cal rifle, or will there even be anything left?

Perhaps a lighter bp load than normal for large game? or would it just be a waste?


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

No there would be nothing left


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

Either a head shot, or you can "bark" it. And yes, it does work.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 15, 2014)

What Nic said. But if you hit body, you're not gonna have much squirrel, for sure. I don't like to shoot deer through the shoulders with a .50 if I can help it because it'll ruin half the shoulder meat.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 15, 2014)

What Nicodemus said! I have been using .45 and .50 cal. for many years, and have eaten lots of squirrel meat! I love to "still hunt" for deer and the .50 ca. side lock I use, an older CVA Mountain rifle from back in the early 70's, has the power to kill deer as well as to "bark" squirrels from oak trees. Head shots are good too, but a well placed  shot under the body is deadly with little actual damage. mid body shots are just a little more damage than that from a .22 hollow point.


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 15, 2014)

I body shot a squirrel today with my 45 seneca. PRB with 40gr fff. disemboweled it but wasted no meat. I imagine a 50 would be similar with a light load. head shot or a bark would work too.


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 16, 2014)

aabradley82 said:


> I body shot a squirrel today with my 45 seneca. PRB with 40gr fff. disemboweled it but wasted no meat. I imagine a 50 would be similar with a light load. head shot or a bark would work too.



I have killed more squirrel with my 50 cal than any other gun.  Head shots or barking is best, but body shots really do not do that much damage.  I use the same load as I deer hunt with, since that is the most accurate load I could develop for that rifle.

I now mostly use a .54 cal with the same results.  Traditional blackpowder rifles and small game just go together.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 16, 2014)

Barking works well since most of the meat on a squirrel is on top of the squirrel in the hams, back, and shoulders.  If you shoot between the squirrel and the tree there is a lot of squirrel to cushion those edible parts on top from the bullet.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!  I've heard of 'barking' a squirrel, but I've never tried it cause I usually use a Marlin 60 .22 with a scope and headshot for any I get.  I'm taking my Kentucky sidelock .50cal out tomorrow to make sure it's still sighted in and play with some different loads for fine tuning accuracy, and when I'm done, I'm gonna try barking a few!


----------

